
Dry-Comparisons: A C++ Library to Shorten Redundant If Statements - jdashg
https://www.fluentcpp.com/2020/01/03/dry-comparisons-a-c-library-to-shorten-redundant-if-statements/
======
tlb
I'd like the see the impact on compile time documented for these sort of
template tricks. It wouldn't surprise me if it's 100 mS per if statement. In
which case, no thanks.

